# Nortons



## mikejapan (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone growing norton grapes in Wisconsin or Minnesota? I would like to try and start some if it sounds doable. I am close to Lake Michigan east of Green Bay so the climate is not too extreme.


----------



## Randoneur (Mar 27, 2012)

IMHO you would need a climate that can accumulate about 3800 growing degree days.That's just based on the earliest I have ever pick them, I ususally try to let them hang out to 4000+


----------



## grapeman (Mar 27, 2012)

I was going to say that even if they will survive, you likely can't ripen them there. Like Randoneur says, it takes a lot of gdds to ripen them.


----------



## mikejapan (Mar 28, 2012)

I guess I'll stick to cold hardy varieties.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 28, 2012)

Here in MO - they harvest those close to November!! Long growing season..


----------



## mikejapan (Mar 28, 2012)

I would love to get down there and see some of those vines after reading the book "Wild Vines" by Todd Kliman. The Norton has such a history.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah they are neat - I am planning on making some norton this fall.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 8, 2012)

I have two batches going now, one from last year and one from the year before. The two year old one is comming along great, this grape needs some aging. Last year with the heat and drought was not good for them, little juice. Lots of skin and seeds. Out of 100# of grapes and adding a few gallons of water to get something to stir, ended up with only 5 gallons. It is light, almost like a Pinot Noir. At last racking it tasted pretty good.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone know where to get norton juice??? I may be in need of 50-100 gallons.  Would love also to get just 1 gallon to experiment with.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 9, 2012)

Midwest Vintner said:


> Anyone know where to get norton juice??? I may be in need of 50-100 gallons.  Would love also to get just 1 gallon to experiment with.


 
This time of year may be tough, but around you, pick a winery...lol
I know the people over at Adam Puchta if you need me to put in a word for you.
Come fall, I get a weekly newsletter from the state listing people selling grapes by the pound and the ton. I'll let you know when I start getting it again. 
BTW... Adam Puchta Winery is now the oldest family owned winery in the nation!


----------



## TxBrew (Apr 9, 2012)

Is Norton used mostly as a blend varietal? I can't say I've been to a wine store and seen Norton as the leading grape varietal.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 9, 2012)

A varietal, don't think I have seen it blended ( not to say someone has'nt). AKA Cynthiana.

From the State site: 
*Norton / Cynthiana (sin-thee-ana)*

Norton is an American grape, Vitis aestivalis, found near Richmond, Virginia. A hardy grape with vigorous vines, Norton is Missouri's official state grape. It produces a rich, full-bodied dry red wine with berry flavors and spicy overtones. Genetically the same, this wine may be bottled as either Norton or Cynthiana.

here's the link: http://missouriwine.org/varietals


----------



## TxBrew (Apr 9, 2012)

So in MO, you go into a wine store locally and there are wines that feature Norton as the primary varietal?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 9, 2012)

Yup, when I had my liquor store I carried about 3 or 4. all were from Missouri Winerys though.

You need to change your signiture to " Moving to Missouri...." LOL


----------



## Randoneur (Apr 9, 2012)

TxBrew said:


> Is Norton used mostly as a blend varietal? I can't say I've been to a wine store and seen Norton as the leading grape varietal.


 
Some wineries will brand their wine Norton if it is oaked and Cynthiana if it is unoaked or has less body so you may not get the same kind of wine if you buy one vs. the other. IMO this grape goes well with a good dose of oak.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Apr 10, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> This time of year may be tough, but around you, pick a winery...lol
> I know the people over at Adam Puchta if you need me to put in a word for you.
> Come fall, I get a weekly newsletter from the state listing people selling grapes by the pound and the ton. I'll let you know when I start getting it again.
> BTW... Adam Puchta Winery is now the oldest family owned winery in the nation!



My dad has met with them before on multiple occasions. They are not far from us. I am looking now, so that I may have some when they ripen. Never know if a bigger winery is going to grab all the grapes up! 

I would like to know if you can get any. I am looking to experiment first, so buying in bulk may not be in the cards right now. I could possibly grab a bottle of non-oaked, dry norton and try blending with it first though. Any suggestions on that? I may just pick a bottle up. It couldn't hurt right.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 10, 2012)

If you call some of the winerys around you, let them know who you are ( another winery owner ) they may let you get 5 or 10 gallons out of a tank to play with, or offer to trade some of your wine with them.
I only have one local sorce here who may let me steel some but it may be a tough pull with last years bad harvest.
For just a bottle or two, just pick up the youngest one you can to play with some oak. Norton gets better with aging, two to four years. One of the best ones I have had recently was from 06
Good luck

Still need to come up and see your place! Got anything dry???? LOL


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 10, 2012)

St. Francois Vineyard is where i will be getting mine this fall.

Not sure how much he has though - but i will be starting out small - probably 12 gallons or so.

Usually it is not blended - if made right - it makes an excellent dry full bodied red wine...


----------

